# SMF Dark Mode is Now Available for All



## TulsaJeff

You asked and we delivered!

The new dark mode is now available and ready for you to check out.

Scroll to the bottom of the forum and click on the current style (SMF Classic, UI.X Brown, etc.) and you'll get a popup box.

Click on UI.X Dark to change to dark mode.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## TNJAKE

Love it!


----------



## TNJAKE

Small issue.......now that all the text is white it's almost impossible to see the bold text that appears on a thread when a new comment has been made. Looks great otherwise though


----------



## TNJAKE

Nevermind lol either it got tweaked or my eyes adjusted. Thanks for dark mode


----------



## mr_whipple

Very nice. Easy on the eyes.


----------



## DougE

ooooooh love it! Thank you, Jeff.


----------



## SmokinEdge

Hey Jake, I still see you in the dark!


----------



## smokeymose

TulsaJeff said:


> You asked and we delivered!
> 
> The new dark mode is now available and ready for you to check out.
> 
> Scroll to the bottom of the forum and click on the current style (SMF Classic, UI.X Brown, etc.) and you'll get a popup box.
> 
> Click on UI.X Dark to change to dark mode.
> 
> Let me know what you think!


A bit too dark for me, but thank you for options.


----------



## DRKsmoking

Dark mode very cool, will try it for awhile Thanks for the option 

 TulsaJeff

BUT I really love the new banner that you can set up
Thanks 

 TNJAKE
 for the heads up , just move mouse over avatar and you see much more of everyone when you set it up
Thanks Jake

David


----------



## DRKsmoking

I see the banner only shows up if using the dark mode, bummer

Edit  = Sorry works on them all but the classic mode

David


----------



## DougE

DRKsmoking said:


> I see the banner only shows up if using the dark mode, bummer
> 
> Edit  = Sorry works on them all but the classic mode
> 
> David


Makes sense. With all the coding issues in classic, Jeff ain't really wanting to fix it. I feel like this dark mode is the best SMF style yet.


----------



## JckDanls 07

TNJAKE said:


> Small issue.......now that all the text is white it's almost impossible to see the bold text that appears on a thread when a new comment has been made. Looks great otherwise though



Yea...  that will take some time to get used to...  a little tuffer when in dark mode...  

Any way we can go back to the dot/no dot ??


----------



## DRKsmoking

DougE said:


> With all the coding issues in classic, Jeff ain't really wanting to fix it.


Totally understand that.
I am on with the dark now.

David


----------



## noboundaries

Yeah! Dark mode!


----------



## MJB05615

Dark mode= EXCELLENT!  Thanks Jeff, very nice and much easier to see.


----------



## schlotz

Oh yay, DARK MODE


----------



## BurntWeenie

Thank you for all your efforts


----------



## Sven Svensson

This is fantastic! Thanks for giving us this option. Now I can use the forum in bed at night without bothering my wife.


----------



## JLeonard

Love it. Much nicer on my old eyes!
Jim


----------



## schlotz

The font/size/color chosen doesn't do well in identifying which threads have already been read.  Definitely a bit annoying.  Text for read threads should be noticeably less bright but they aren't. Very hard to tell the difference. If the font size was made smaller that might work for read threads.


----------



## TulsaJeff

schlotz said:


> The font/size/color chosen doesn't do well in identifying which threads have already been read.  Definitely a bit annoying.  Text for read threads should be noticeably less bright but they aren't. Very hard to tell the difference. If the font size was made smaller that might work for read threads.


This has been mentioned by others as well and we'll work on making this a little better. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## JLeonard

And the emoji's....Where did they go?
Jim


----------



## TulsaJeff

Click on the 3 stacked dots too the right of insert link and add image.. it's right there in that dropdown.


----------



## gmc2003

JLeonard said:


> And the emoji's....Where did they go?
> Jim


Click the 3 dots 

Chris


----------



## LoydB

So much better, thanks!


----------



## zwiller

I like it.  FYI highlighting text does not work visually.  Cut/paste works but you cannot see highlighted area.


----------



## TulsaJeff

zwiller said:


> I like it.  FYI highlighting text does not work visually.  Cut/paste works but you cannot see highlighted area.


Ah.. good catch! I will get that corrected right away.


----------



## boykjo

Found a glitch. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
With dark mode you cannot highlight print with your cursor to copy and paste like this


----------



## rjob

In the Classic the number of views and replies to a post are displayed. The brown, dark & orange only the replies are displayed. This is on an Android phone. Not sure about a computer. Is there a button or toggle I need to envoke to display views?
Appreciate you and your team's efforts.


----------



## TulsaJeff

zwiller said:


> I like it.  FYI highlighting text does not work visually.  Cut/paste works but you cannot see highlighted area.





boykjo said:


> Found a glitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 646230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With dark mode you cannot highlight print with your cursor to copy and paste like this



Check out the text selection colors and see if that's better.


----------



## TulsaJeff

rjob said:


> In the Classic the number of views and replies to a post are displayed. The brown, dark & orange only the replies are displayed. This is on an Android phone. Not sure about a computer. Is there a button or toggle I need to envoke to display views?
> Appreciate you and your team's efforts.


I believe that's just a phone thing. The classic version has a few extra features that was nice but just not coded very well and it's buggy.

I will have to look and see if we are able to add in the views as well as replies on the mobile version.


----------



## zwiller

TulsaJeff said:


> Check out the text selection colors and see if that's better.


YEP!  Seems fixed and even better it does the triple click select all business.


----------



## schlotz

TulsaJeff said:


> Check out the text selection colors and see if that's better.


Slightly better but IMO still way too close to unread threads. Change it to light gray like the smaller text below that shows the poster, date, and forum folder


----------



## boykjo

TulsaJeff said:


> Check out the text selection colors and see if that's better.


Thats odd. I disconnected from my docking port and it works now in dark mode. I was the glitch....At least that what my parents always said.............lol


----------



## TulsaJeff

I made the unread thread titles bright yellow.. too much?


----------



## TulsaJeff

I could also just underline unread post titles in the same white color for a more subtle approach.. any takers?


----------



## TNJAKE

TulsaJeff said:


> I made the unread thread titles bright yellow.. too much?


Great just when my eyes adjusted to white/bold white! Lol jk


----------



## TulsaJeff

I'm not a designer by any stretch.. but the yellow seems a little bit over the top for me. What do you guys think?


----------



## TNJAKE

TulsaJeff said:


> I'm not a designer by any stretch.. but the yellow seems a little bit over the top for me. What do you guys think?


I like the idea of underlined white


----------



## TulsaJeff

There's underlined white..


----------



## TNJAKE

Looks good. Can you add cupholders for our beers?


----------



## TulsaJeff

TNJAKE said:


> Looks good. Can you add cupholders for our beers?


Let me find some code for that LOL


----------



## schlotz

I can live with the underline but definitely please find the cupholder for our beers!   

Thanks Jeff !


----------



## 912smoker

Finally made the switch to the DARK SIDE today and not going back...NICE !

Keith


----------



## Wurstmeister

It's a keeper for me.  A LOT easier on the eyes.

PROST!


----------



## Fueling Around

Jeff
Thank you
I didn't like the first set of changes, but dark mode has me sold on both mobile and desk top viewing.
Membership well spent and earned


----------



## SmokinAl

Love it!!
Al


----------



## flatbroke

super cool


----------



## civilsmoker

I will double triple.... Excellent!!!  Very nice on the phone, now I can read on the phone while watching TV without others bugging me that my "light" is messing with their view... LOL


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK Jeff...  What can be done with the alert list as far as putting a white line between the  Read and Unread post's...  I know it says which one (read/unread) it is at the bottom of each... But the line (black) use to be there in the classic mode and it made life so much easier ... 

I like and am using Dark


----------



## TulsaJeff

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK Jeff...  What can be done with the alert list as far as putting a white line between the  Read and Unread post's...  I know it says which one (read/unread) it is at the bottom of each... But the line (black) use to be there in the classic mode and it made life so much easier ...
> 
> I like and am using Dark


See if that's better..


----------



## bmudd14474

My problem with it is that it doesn't add the wood to my smoker for me automatically. Can you get on that too?


----------



## TulsaJeff

bmudd14474 said:


> My problem with it is that it doesn't add the wood to my smoker for me automatically. Can you get on that too?


Maybe some javascript for that?


----------



## JckDanls 07

TulsaJeff said:


> See if that's better..



Perfect Jeff...  Thank you Master...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jeff...   Can anything be done with the red squiggly line for misspelled words under the dark mode...   Maybe yellow or something...  can't see the red line...  And I need help with speeling bad...


----------



## TulsaJeff

Keith, I think that is a device/system thing.. for instance, on my Mac it is not a red line at all but rather a white box below the misspelt word with the corrected spelling.

I will look further into this but I don't think I can change that


----------



## DougE

TulsaJeff said:


> Keith, I think that is a device/system thing.. for instance, on my Mac it is not a red line at all but rather a white box below the misspelt word with the corrected spelling.
> 
> I will look further into this but I don't think I can change that


My misspelled squiggly thingy is red no matter what site I'm on, so I don't think it's set by the website, but in the browser/browser theme settings.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  Thanks Y'all


----------

